# wrapping your stick when it frays



## arnisandyz (Dec 9, 2003)

This was discussed before, but  i couldn't find the thread.

I think most people use good ol electrical tape or duct tape. Other people just throw the stick away. What do you do when your favorite stick starts to go? 

I've used this thing called 'gamma" tape thats used for repairing tennis raquet heads (that scrape the ground).  good things about it - has more grip than electrical tape, it also feels a little better when contact is made (it doesn't have that padded stick feel).

Andy


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2003)

Regular old electrical tape works for me!

PAUL


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2003)

I agree with Paul.  I use the elect. tape and I've had good results.

Mike


----------



## bart (Dec 9, 2003)

I use good old hockey tape. It works really well. It's flexible and it adheres nicely to the contours of the rattan. I don't use the tape for gripping part because the stickum from any tape comes off on my hands or starts to tear my callouses off. 

I don't toss the sticks out and instead I trim them down into dagger substitutes or small sticks for my daughter to hit the tire stack with.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2003)

Black military duct tape(100mph tape) or gaffer's tape.


----------



## pesilat (Dec 10, 2003)

I've also had good luck with white cloth medical tape.

Mike


----------



## OULobo (Dec 10, 2003)

For me, it also depends on the extent of fraying. If the stick is just beginning to fray, then I tape it. If it is already blistering out, I don't bother.


----------



## Tapps (Dec 10, 2003)

'lectric tape.


----------



## LabanB (Dec 10, 2003)

I use brown packing tape. Not as dense as duck tape, and the adhesive does not smear as readily in my experience. Also, you dont develop a "dead" section to the stick whereby there is a momentary dull thud as the sticks connect.

Bill


----------



## Trent (Dec 10, 2003)

I wrap the stick with boxer's hand tape, similar to fabric tape used in the medical field, even before I start banging with it to extend the life.


----------



## Old Tiger (Dec 10, 2003)

I use clear filament reinforced packing tape. It is indestructable and lightweight. It doesn't produce that dull, soft thud and feel that electrical tape and duct tape produce. It isn't as heavy either. I have found that people who train with sticks wrapped with layers and layers of electrical tape tend to beat the crap out of their training partners sticks because of the weight and the soft impact.


----------

